# Tuesday Feb. 11, 2005



## pdswife (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm still at the same spot.  Not up or down.
I've been eating tooooo  much this week but, have ridden
my bike all but one day.


----------



## middie (Feb 11, 2005)

was down to 174. back up to 182  :x 
think i'm going to quit eating !!!


----------



## htc (Feb 11, 2005)

my problem is boredom eating...  how many of you out there do that?

I'm probably up in weight, but not too worried since measurements are good. Went swimming this morning.  Had all sorts of afternoon cravings that I was able to fight off. Went and snacked on some south beach friendly roasted peanuts and a diet coke. Hopefully I can last til I go home w/o snacking.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 11, 2005)

"my problem is boredom eating... Embarassed how many of you out there do that? "


OH YEAH!
Lately.. when I start feeling that  " I'm bored I need food " feeling...
I go clean out one of my dresser drawers or some other silly chore.
By the time I'm done I'm not "hungry" any more  and my house is looking 
nice.


----------



## Catseye (Feb 12, 2005)

Boogers.  I stayed the same.     I don't know why -- I finally managed to exercise five days and was on very low carb, no cheating.  

Phooey.


Cats


----------



## buckytom (Feb 12, 2005)

don't get discouraged catseye. it's not about the actual weight. you may have replaced fat with muscle, which weighs more. but the important part is that you have taken steps towards raising your metabolism by exercising, which will eventually burn more calories (instead of letting them turn to fat), even when you are just sitting around.
keep at it and don't get down. it takes time to reap the rewards...


----------



## Catseye (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for the encouraging words, bucky.  You're right, I have to be patient.  

I'll just keep repeating as I'm toiling on the treadmill, "I ... am ... <pant, pant> ... building ... muscle.  I. Am. <gasp, wheeze> Building. Muscle."


Cats


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 14, 2005)

pdswife1, when I find myself wanting to boredom snack.  I find something else to do.  The other day I jumped in my car and drove to the gym and spent on hour working out.  Whew!!  I felt good after that.    

Catseye, keep it up.  I did not lose any weight for about 2-3 months and all of a sudden I have started losing again.  Don't get discouraged.   Think long term.  

I lost 2 pounds this week.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2005)

2 more pounds!  WONDERFUL!!!


----------

